# DEWA certification for Electrical Engineer



## Dubai_Mdfh

Dear All,

Can anyone please let me know the first hand experience in the procedure in obtaining DEWA certification for Electrical Engineer.

When is the exam conducted? What is the fees? Is there a gap between tries?

What is the pattern of the question paper? Does anyone have mock test papers?

Any help is highly appreciated in this matter!

Thank you all.


----------



## babar03

*dewa exam*

dewa test is conducted by dubai municipality. you cannot apply for the test independently, you need your company's documents to apply for the test.
exam paper will be MCQS types asked from dewa regulations book and you have to answer 30 questions in 1 hour.

test fee is 410dh and you can apply for 2nd try immediately if you failed in first attempt.

<SNIP>


----------



## mkj173

*DEWA exam*

Dear All,
DM get 2 different types of test for electrical engineers, 1 is for contracting companies and 2nd is for consulting companies.


----------



## sabeerbasha108

hai, 
I have a one doubt 
if written the exam in Dubai DEWA, and that certificate is valid in Ras al Khaimah?


----------



## williamstevedsilva

*Electronics Engineer for DEWA License*

Dear All,
Am an electronics engineer with 3 years experience in electrical field, does DM provide exams for us to obtain license from DEWA? Could you please guide us please.

Thank You!


----------



## jhEkOy

sponsored by your company


----------



## RAJASEKAR25

I would like to know the educational qualification to apply for DEWA Examination.


----------



## mwkhan997

any one knows dewa MCQS type question


----------



## engrmazhar91

Good Morning, Dear All 
I have 7 year's of Dubai Exp, I wanna to attend DEWA Exam to get Dewa Certificate. 
Plz any one can guide for the Procedure. 
Regards 
Mazhar


----------

